# Turkey lease available



## chaveal (Nov 21, 2016)

525 acres for lease for turkey only. Elbert county 
Hardwood/ bottoms/pines. 1000.00. 
Call Eric. 7064762185


----------



## MTH3185 (Jan 9, 2017)

Are you still looking for members?


----------



## Redbeard (Jan 29, 2017)

Very interested


----------

